# Week long birth story.....VERY VERY LONG!!!



## leedsforever

Monday 18th August
Went to my routine midwife appointment expecting to have high blood pressure again due to alot of headaches over the weekend. But the reading was 140/88 so MW was not concerned! However when she checked my urine it showed plus 3 protein and she explained how she wanted me to get checked at the hospital. She phoned through AAE (antenatel assessment unit) and they wanted me to go down at 2.30pm ...an hour and a half later!!
So me and OH went for lunch and I really never expected to not go home again without my baby!!
Got to AAE at 2.30pm but wasnt seen till 3.45pm.... :hissy: but whilst i was there urine showed plus 4 and my bp got to 150/95! I had bloods taken and it was a long waiting game for those to come back... they came back clear but at about 9pm they told me they would admit me and possibly induce me depending on bp next day

Tuesday 19th August
waited like all day for doc to come round and yes he said to go ahead with being induced... he wanted me in that night but later found out they were too busy so it would be wednesday night instead!! More waiting around!! Was sinking in.... MY GOD MY BABY WILL BE HERE SOON but was very scared

Wednesday 20th August
Had a sweep in the morning which I didnt think was too bad....(alot more pleasant than the things to come) sweep showed cervix was still high :(
They took me down to labour ward at 5pm to send me back 10 mins later due to being to busy!! This really played with my emotions and again more crying!
Didnt hear anymore until 10.30pm and I was finally taken down... WAS SOOOOO SCARED!
Anyway I had the prostin gel inserted... which was very uncomfortable and what do you know I got the darn prostin pains that some women get!! Very uncomfortable! Trying to get blood from me was also a mission so she decided to get it from my hand and put in a (cant remember what they are called) that killed and again more tears!
My blood pressure was reaching 175/110 and I was on a bp monitor that took the reading every 15 mins... not good when your trying to sleep! 2am and OH left.... more tears!

Thursday 21st August
Woke early (as you do in hospitals) and heard mw's doing there change over... so weird hearing them talk about you lol..!!
MW then performed a sweep again to which she said that waters can be broken but it will be uncomfortable! AGAIN SCARED... I was so hoping the prostin gel would work on its own... but I was also happy they werent going to keep inserting it as you hear that they often do!
More waiting around and I walked around the hospital with OH trying to get things moving on my own! But no...!! :(
So at about 2.30pm they took me to the labour ward and she broke my waters! :( She then got me walking around some more to try and get things moving.... but no... :( small contractions but nothing developing.
So syntocin was needed... luckily I had already had that thing in my hand so drip was inserted at about 4.30pm ... I couldnt believe the intensity of my contractions at only 2-3 cm dialated!! I was doing well though... breathing through them ... with OH trying to ask me questions lol.... oh and complaining of a tummy ache. Midwife was fantastic though and was cracking jokes with him and me :) made me feel so at ease.
At about 9pm I was making noise through the contractions and I was so ready for the gas and air... i cant believe I thought I wouldnt like this stuff :rofl: was still hurting at the peak of a contraction but when the contraction was easing off my gosh I loved that feeling :):) I then got my OH to phone my mum!
MW's changed over and it was the MW who had started me off the night before :) was very happy about that :) again heard them talking about me! They mentioned my swelling and how bad I was even in my lady area!! :(
It wasnt long and gas and air was completely not enough. So I had pethidine ... was debating an epidural as it brings bp down and I was in PAIN but heard my mum asked about liklihood of c-section and doc said it increases risk!! 
I didnt feel like pethidine did a great deal and I was making quite a bit of noise... I remember just saying "the pain" and "whens the pethidine gonna kick in" the way she was laying was giving me contractions in my back :( OUCH!! MW kept explaining how pethidine isnt a block...and I needed to calm down! Again I was hooked to the bp monitor and it was reaching 176/115! Getting this high made the machine alarm and I have never been so scared in my life... I really thought I was losing my baby... even thinking about it now it creeps me out!! I raised my head from being in the mong position and to me the look on my mums face showed worry (later found out no such thing) doc was in the room alot due to my bp , so I saw him too and just put 2 and 2 together!! I also kept coming out with "I need a c-section dont I?" and I remember talking about the olympics... OH and mum said I really talked alot of mumble jumble and I really went weird on pethidine!
Again the pain got outrageous... and I remember my OH and mum moving to being by my head rather than just sitting down. OH holding my gas and air for me cos they needed more blood from me and took it from the other hand! That took 3 attempts from 3 different people as the swelling was so bad... anaethatist finally got in there and I was also given a drip in that hand to stablilise my bp! OH had to take my bracelet off before it popped off.... my wrist along with everything else got so so swollen!
Anyway again the pain was getting severe and I decided "i want an epidural" (this shows me birth plans as I thought are a complete waste of time) I had always said no to epidural... but I WAS KEEN!!!
It felt like I was waiting FOREVER but I wasnt at all but I think I was quite rude to them asking "whats taking so long"... I remember anaethatist was reeling off the risks etc! And I was just Yes yes yes fine.... they moved me into the position for an epidural and at the end of the contraction I started to push!!! Such a weird feeling... your whole body taking over!! MW saw what i did and checked my cervix... and what do you know... 10 cm!! My mum was going on how fantastic it was I was thinking..... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I dont get my epidural lol.!!!
So that was it... pushing began... the first few I was making to much noise... mw explained how its not helping cos Im using up energy! In the back of my mind I just kept thinking "no Im not having a caeserean"!! Pushing was really taking it out of me but every push I knew I was getting somewhere! So much for the pushing stage being easy and not hurting!! I didnt think it was ever going to end! After about 20 mins ?? my beautiful baby girl was put up on my chest... her gorgeous eyes looked up at me and the complete relief it was all over. I kept saying "shes so pretty" lol!! I was so proud!
My mum cried and OH looked very emotional... and he cut the cord!! She is so loved! At this point I realised I had a cavator(sp?) fitted also.... :shrug: apparently due to risk of PE they wanted to monitor my urine flow! She was healthy though so nothing else mattered. she weighed 6lb 2 oz... and was born at 00.29am friday morning! Couldnt believe her size... especially how big I was!

Friday 22nd August

Transferred to high dependancy unit (HDU) where bp was monitored and urine... they needed yet more bloods which after attempts in my groin they eventually got from my fore arm!! I was still so swollen! I was also strapped to another drip for dehydration ..i think lol...
Got up to normal warm at 8pm that night.... again waited around all day for this!! My mum, sis, nan and dad finally got to see her!! :) BP came right down 137/81 .. but yet reading was 150/96 once got to normal ward that night :(
Courtney was so so unsettled through the night... bf not going to plan... topped up with formula! She was very sicky and mucusy! No sleep would most definetly add to my high bp!!

Saturday 23rd August
Bp not coming down ... highest reading of 152/105. Waited for doc... not happy for me to go home! Me very tearful... not understanding why not increasing my meds.. which they said they would do!!

Sunday 24th August
Bp came down to 120/80 but was still getting high readings! Again not happy for me to go home! Not eating or sleeping properly and Courtney is struggling with feeding! Im sure its making my bp high! They took Courtney through the night so i could sleep... she slept much better but i was still waking at every little movement she made ready for her to cry. My room had 4 beds... the 3 other mummy's went home today :cry:

Monday 25th August
Concerned as BP is going up and down... bloods are fine!! But not happy for me to go! :cry:
However I made the decision that I wanted to be at home...
... Ill get more sleep, better food! My meds on time! OH is with me! More relaxed environment and I can feed my baby without loads of differnt ppls opinions! So I discharged myself :)

Mw came out yesterday and today and BP is much better :) as I knew it would be!! So happy withmy decision! My baby is finally breastfeeding and Im happy :)! I understand there concerns and it would be bad of them to send me home but I know my body!! I wasnt feeling unwell just getting to the point of being depressed!! Crying ALOT!!! Havent cried since been at home :):)

So thats my story... I knew it was going to be long lol... and even if no one reads it I still have recorded the most important week of my life! I absolutely love being a family and really would not swap it for the world!!

Thanks to those updating bnb for me... gosh there was alot of you :rofl: arent I greedy lol....or even just keeping me sane with texts and facebook messages.
hayley, kelly, rae, amy, ema, laura, ann-marie, lisa, and thanks becky for giving me a ring whilst in that hell hole lol!! (sorry if Ive missed anyone)!!

:hug:

My gorgeous princess!!
https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/lufcrule08/CIMG0196.jpg


----------



## elles28

Sounds like you had a terrible time. Your little girl is adorable :cloud9: Congrats mummy xx


----------



## reallytinyamy

Oh hun, it all sounds so familiar, I still swear I'll never do it again!! I discharged myself after 2 days when my bp was 120/100. I was so unhappy with NGH that I got the head of midwifery name to complain.

Who were your midwives?

So glad everything turned out ok for you and Courtney. she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## oOKayOo

wow what a story! and what a beautiful little girl you have!!
well done you!!!! x


----------



## Blob

Wow quite a massive story/experience... but what a beautiful baby girl you got out of it :cry: 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## leedsforever

reallytinyamy said:


> Oh hun, it all sounds so familiar, I still swear I'll never do it again!! I discharged myself after 2 days when my bp was 120/100. I was so unhappy with NGH that I got the head of midwifery name to complain.
> 
> Who were your midwives?
> 
> So glad everything turned out ok for you and Courtney. she is absolutely gorgeous.

It wasnt even NGH... I understand why they was keeping me in and I understand that docs have emergencies to get too!! But I really think they could have done more to control my bp!! A few midwives I thought were a bit rude up on the wards... lol... spent first half of week on robert watson then went to balmoral!! But majority were really great... helping me bf etc! Sheila was very annoyed i discharged myself and said I could die :shock: but when doc came (very quickly which I was so shocked about) he didnt try to much to persuade me otherwise! 

maureen and caroline helped me through labour they were fab :):) I was in room 6 :)


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous


----------



## ricschick

congrats and sorry you had a hard time! shes gorgeous.


----------



## Ema

WOW hunni, what a week. She is so beautiful and tiny :) I bet your so so proud!! Im so happy for you hunni :) XxxX


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats! Shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Sounds kinda familiar to me too lol Glad you're home now with your gorgeous princess xXx


----------



## maybebaby

What a story!! Congrats again Kerry!!! She's so beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## wilbrabeany

You did bloody fantastic Kerry..what a week, congrats.xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations hun, your girl is beautiful. She looks a lot like you

xxx


----------



## Laura1984

Congrats Kerry you really are amazing!!! you did brilliantly and Courtney is gorgeous! Can't believe she's here :) :) :) well done Mummy!! xxxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

what a story!!! Glad you did it without the epi anyway as you wanted....she is gorgeous!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congrats and well done again Courtney is gorgeous I love her name ;) xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats again she is gorgeous and well worth it.


----------



## enigma

Thats a story, lol, but i bet she is worth every minute of it.
Shes lovley, and you did so well.


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations Kerry!! Sounds like you did really well and went thru so much. Courtney looks adorable :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Poor you, what a long time in hospital!! Sounds great that you came home though, there's a lot ot be said for being in your own home. Well done for getting through it all and producing this beautiful little girl! She's gorgeous!


----------



## babezone

aww congrats hun shes a cutie x x x


----------



## welshcakes79

wow what a birth story.
sorry it was so pants after courtney was born :hugs:
but wow is she beautifull..:)
congrats hun she is lush x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

She is gorgeous babe


----------



## Sparky0207

Wow Kerry what a birth story! Courtney is so adorable, no wonder you are such a proud mummy! 

Congrats hun

xx


----------



## bex

What a story!! So glad things turned out well in the end and you have a beautiful little girl. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Vickie

she's beautiful!! congrats


----------



## ryder

awwww Leeds! What a story you have there! Your baby girl is gorgeous though! Congrats.


----------



## Mummy2Many

Oh, she is absolutely gorgeous hun.. congratulations!! :hugs:

Quite a tough entrance into the world she gave you, but I'm glad you're at home now & doing better.. and I'm sure she's worth it all, hey? :) :hug:


----------



## CK Too

One hell of a birth story. Glad you are both back at home now. She´s gorgeous and I´m sure well worth all the hassle you went through.


----------



## clairebear

oh hun u had a very long tiring week. but congrats on that beautiful baby courntney she is so scrummy xx


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations


----------



## Frankie

oh congrats xxx


----------



## charliesam

wow well done, sounds scary but ur baby is gorgeous, i cannot wait - im just waiting for something 2 happen!!!


----------



## reallytinyamy

leedsforever said:


> reallytinyamy said:
> 
> 
> Oh hun, it all sounds so familiar, I still swear I'll never do it again!! I discharged myself after 2 days when my bp was 120/100. I was so unhappy with NGH that I got the head of midwifery name to complain.
> 
> Who were your midwives?
> 
> So glad everything turned out ok for you and Courtney. she is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> It wasnt even NGH... I understand why they was keeping me in and I understand that docs have emergencies to get too!! But I really think they could have done more to control my bp!! A few midwives I thought were a bit rude up on the wards... lol... spent first half of week on robert watson then went to balmoral!! But majority were really great... helping me bf etc! Sheila was very annoyed i discharged myself and said I could die :shock: but when doc came (very quickly which I was so shocked about) he didnt try to much to persuade me otherwise!
> 
> maureen and caroline helped me through labour they were fab :):) I was in room 6 :)Click to expand...

I was in room 6 bed 1. I liked Amy on the ward but no-one else was bothered about me or chloe. didnt even see a dr and the midwife that delivered chloe sat in the corner and watched, when i said 5 wanted to push she didnt move and just said 'if you like'.


----------



## Becki77

Wow what a story Kerry, you certainly had a traumatic labour didnt you? But it was all worth it in the end! 
Shes gorgeous and you did really well to have to go through all of that, congrats xx


----------



## bluebell

Wow what a story, I bet you must be so relieved to be home now with your beautiful girl!! :cloud9: Congrats :happydance:

xx


----------



## vicky

she is so beautiful hun, congratulations


----------



## Lyrah

Wow what a story!! Congratulations and well done!! :happydance:

She's absolutely adorable, such a pretty little thing!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

That certainly was a week to remember!! Congratulations hun x x


----------



## mBLACK

Congratulations momma!:D I'll see you over in the baby&toddler section!


----------



## mrscookie

oh congrats honey, you did so well, and she is beautiful!! well done you :D
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Only just got on here today & was so excited to read your birth story!!

Omg what a journey you had!! It's so worth it though isn't it??

Courtney is absolutley beautiful hun!!

Well done for getting through it all :)

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Blimey what a time you had hun!! We were all missing you!!

Congratulations hun, shes gorgeous!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

You are my new hero! Well done for getting through all that!
Courtney is really gorgeous! Congratulations to you and all your family xxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

Aww, she's gorgeous! Well done and congrats! :D


----------



## sammie18

Oh wow what a super long story lol Shes beautifull!!


----------



## sam's mum

She is so, so beautiful!! And what a birth story - made me cry with you talking about when she was born! :D 

Congratulations!! x


----------



## baby D

Wow - what a gorgeous baby girl xx congratulations hunny xx


----------



## redberry3

congrats she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## princessellie

awww she is sooo gorgeous

and yeh, quite a story u have there

glad ur back hun

x


----------



## Baby-Love

Wow..what a week! 

Congratulations on your beautiful daughter.


----------



## bambikate

congrats sweetheart what a beauty x x


----------



## SuzyQ

gosh! What a long week for you. All worth it tho, and yes she is gorgeous! x


----------



## xHx

Congrats babe! She is beautiful!

I have a date to be induced and I actually feel a little better after reading your birth story. I know tat sounds wierd as you had a hard time but I figure that the mw's and doctors know what they are doing! x x


----------



## leedsforever

xHx said:


> Congrats babe! She is beautiful!
> 
> I have a date to be induced and I actually feel a little better after reading your birth story. I know tat sounds wierd as you had a hard time but I figure that the mw's and doctors know what they are doing! x x

they def knew what they were doin babe!! also you will be further gone than me so you might not get so far as the syntocin drip.... a day can make the difference in hour favourable you are :) good luck xxx


----------



## kadey

she is beautiful. congrats on the birth, sorry it took so long, i think you may have a stubborn little one there.
xxx


----------



## Kelliex

What a story but all worth it.......... your daughter is gorgeous :D 
x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

What a birth story.. you did really well.

Congrat's. She is so cute!

:D


----------



## x-li-x

sorry it wasnt the best time for u, but ur lil girl is absolutly gawjus, well done.xxxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

you certainly had a hell of a time! I think discharging yourself was the best thing you could do, so much more relaxed at home. all worth it in the end though hey you sound so happy now and your baby Courtney is beautiful! xxxxxx


----------



## Tinylo

Congrats on your baby girl, they make all the pain worth it when you hold them in your arms :hugs: (I don't think I'll be doing it again though):rofl:


----------



## Lizziepots

Oh, congratulations and well done. You really do deserve your beautiful little girl after all that! She is so tiny and lovely! You lucky things. Congrats to you all. xxxxx


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

congratulations and well done for getting through such a traumatic labour! your daughter is adorable!

xx all the best
:hug:


----------



## Heather.78

congrats kerry beautiful little girl woop woop


----------



## hotsexymum

CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!! Shes a cutie!xx


----------



## Belle

congrats kerry!! she's beautiful!! xx


----------



## thelilbump

wow what a week u had! We were all waiting to hear from u over in 3rd tri!
Sounds like u did the right thing discharging yourself. Courtney is gorgeous -well done and congratulations :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelmouse

Wow, what a ride! Courtney is beautiful and I think you coped admirabley. :hugs:


----------



## Freya

Humungous congratulations on the safe arrival of your gorgeous little girl. Thanks for sharing your story, hope the swelling has started to go down!!! You so did the right thing getting yourself back home, funny thing instinct.

xxxx


----------



## lorrilou

well done u. she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## LaDY

Aww shes beautiful congrats hun...well worth the hard work isnt it:)


----------



## nikky0907

Wow,what a story!

And what a beautiful,adorable ending it has! Congratulations hun! :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

she's gorgeous, well done :) and huge congratulations :)


----------



## maddiwatts19

aww hunni...i'm sorry you had such a rough time!! she is so beautiful xxx


----------



## Suz

:hugs: WOW what an adventure.... :hugs: Im so happy you are all doing well and home... :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## leeanne

So sorry you had to go through all that! :hug:

Your little girl is gorgeous!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## miel

congratulations ! she looks beautiful :)


----------



## ladymilly

:hug::hug: congratulations hun. i'm so glad your ok now. she is sooooo gorgeous. well done :hug::hug:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Oh bless you, what a tough time you had.

Congratulations though, Courtney is a little stunner!


----------



## Jem

What a week hey! Big congrats and she's gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats on a gorgeous baby girl :hug:


----------



## babymello

Congratulations, 

I know you're happy girl...
She adorable, enjoy her,

Take care,
Mello


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's beautiful. Glad your feeling better! x


----------



## BeckyBoo

You had a rough time doll. She is gorgeous!


----------



## elp

big congrats. Gorgeous baby daughter ... you must be very proud. Hope you're enjoying these first few days (apart from lack of sleep of course!). x:happydance:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Wow !!! I knew it was hard for you, but I didn't realise how much !! So glad you're feeling better now hun :hug: And she is just adorable !!!! :cloud9: Well done you
https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------



## tinytoes

lovely stuff!!:hug::happydance:

what a long week!!! Ahh well done!!


----------



## carries

what a week Kerry! She is beautiful xxx


----------



## gde78

She's gorgeous! What a birth story!

Weight loss ticker going well too! Well done honey!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations, sorry you had such a tough labour! xx


----------



## cuddles314

Wow! That really is a dramatic brth story!! But well done hunni, and congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little girl.
xxxxx


----------



## TT's

OMG, and us girls in TTC actually WANT to go through all this!? :rofl:

Well done darling, she's beautifull and no doubt well worth it all

:hugs:


----------



## Fossey

Wooo awful time but looks very worth it. CUTE!


----------



## ALY

congrats ur little girl is beautiful


----------



## lfc_sarah

congrats!!!!!


----------



## nessajane

congrats hun :)


----------



## princess_x0

leedsforever said:


> Monday 18th August
> Went to my routine midwife appointment expecting to have high blood pressure again due to alot of headaches over the weekend. But the reading was 140/88 so MW was not concerned! However when she checked my urine it showed plus 3 protein and she explained how she wanted me to get checked at the hospital. She phoned through AAE (antenatel assessment unit) and they wanted me to go down at 2.30pm ...an hour and a half later!!
> So me and OH went for lunch and I really never expected to not go home again without my baby!!
> Got to AAE at 2.30pm but wasnt seen till 3.45pm.... :hissy: but whilst i was there urine showed plus 4 and my bp got to 150/95! I had bloods taken and it was a long waiting game for those to come back... they came back clear but at about 9pm they told me they would admit me and possibly induce me depending on bp next day
> 
> Tuesday 19th August
> waited like all day for doc to come round and yes he said to go ahead with being induced... he wanted me in that night but later found out they were too busy so it would be wednesday night instead!! More waiting around!! Was sinking in.... MY GOD MY BABY WILL BE HERE SOON but was very scared
> 
> Wednesday 20th August
> Had a sweep in the morning which I didnt think was too bad....(alot more pleasant than the things to come) sweep showed cervix was still high :(
> They took me down to labour ward at 5pm to send me back 10 mins later due to being to busy!! This really played with my emotions and again more crying!
> Didnt hear anymore until 10.30pm and I was finally taken down... WAS SOOOOO SCARED!
> Anyway I had the prostin gel inserted... which was very uncomfortable and what do you know I got the darn prostin pains that some women get!! Very uncomfortable! Trying to get blood from me was also a mission so she decided to get it from my hand and put in a (cant remember what they are called) that killed and again more tears!
> My blood pressure was reaching 175/110 and I was on a bp monitor that took the reading every 15 mins... not good when your trying to sleep! 2am and OH left.... more tears!
> 
> Thursday 21st August
> Woke early (as you do in hospitals) and heard mw's doing there change over... so weird hearing them talk about you lol..!!
> MW then performed a sweep again to which she said that waters can be broken but it will be uncomfortable! AGAIN SCARED... I was so hoping the prostin gel would work on its own... but I was also happy they werent going to keep inserting it as you hear that they often do!
> More waiting around and I walked around the hospital with OH trying to get things moving on my own! But no...!! :(
> So at about 2.30pm they took me to the labour ward and she broke my waters! :( She then got me walking around some more to try and get things moving.... but no... :( small contractions but nothing developing.
> So syntocin was needed... luckily I had already had that thing in my hand so drip was inserted at about 4.30pm ... I couldnt believe the intensity of my contractions at only 2-3 cm dialated!! I was doing well though... breathing through them ... with OH trying to ask me questions lol.... oh and complaining of a tummy ache. Midwife was fantastic though and was cracking jokes with him and me :) made me feel so at ease.
> At about 9pm I was making noise through the contractions and I was so ready for the gas and air... i cant believe I thought I wouldnt like this stuff :rofl: was still hurting at the peak of a contraction but when the contraction was easing off my gosh I loved that feeling :):) I then got my OH to phone my mum!
> MW's changed over and it was the MW who had started me off the night before :) was very happy about that :) again heard them talking about me! They mentioned my swelling and how bad I was even in my lady area!! :(
> It wasnt long and gas and air was completely not enough. So I had pethidine ... was debating an epidural as it brings bp down and I was in PAIN but heard my mum asked about liklihood of c-section and doc said it increases risk!!
> I didnt feel like pethidine did a great deal and I was making quite a bit of noise... I remember just saying "the pain" and "whens the pethidine gonna kick in" the way she was laying was giving me contractions in my back :( OUCH!! MW kept explaining how pethidine isnt a block...and I needed to calm down! Again I was hooked to the bp monitor and it was reaching 176/115! Getting this high made the machine alarm and I have never been so scared in my life... I really thought I was losing my baby... even thinking about it now it creeps me out!! I raised my head from being in the mong position and to me the look on my mums face showed worry (later found out no such thing) doc was in the room alot due to my bp , so I saw him too and just put 2 and 2 together!! I also kept coming out with "I need a c-section dont I?" and I remember talking about the olympics... OH and mum said I really talked alot of mumble jumble and I really went weird on pethidine!
> Again the pain got outrageous... and I remember my OH and mum moving to being by my head rather than just sitting down. OH holding my gas and air for me cos they needed more blood from me and took it from the other hand! That took 3 attempts from 3 different people as the swelling was so bad... anaethatist finally got in there and I was also given a drip in that hand to stablilise my bp! OH had to take my bracelet off before it popped off.... my wrist along with everything else got so so swollen!
> Anyway again the pain was getting severe and I decided "i want an epidural" (this shows me birth plans as I thought are a complete waste of time) I had always said no to epidural... but I WAS KEEN!!!
> It felt like I was waiting FOREVER but I wasnt at all but I think I was quite rude to them asking "whats taking so long"... I remember anaethatist was reeling off the risks etc! And I was just Yes yes yes fine.... they moved me into the position for an epidural and at the end of the contraction I started to push!!! Such a weird feeling... your whole body taking over!! MW saw what i did and checked my cervix... and what do you know... 10 cm!! My mum was going on how fantastic it was I was thinking..... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I dont get my epidural lol.!!!
> So that was it... pushing began... the first few I was making to much noise... mw explained how its not helping cos Im using up energy! In the back of my mind I just kept thinking "no Im not having a caeserean"!! Pushing was really taking it out of me but every push I knew I was getting somewhere! So much for the pushing stage being easy and not hurting!! I didnt think it was ever going to end! After about 20 mins ?? my beautiful baby girl was put up on my chest... her gorgeous eyes looked up at me and the complete relief it was all over. I kept saying "shes so pretty" lol!! I was so proud!
> My mum cried and OH looked very emotional... and he cut the cord!! She is so loved! At this point I realised I had a cavator(sp?) fitted also.... :shrug: apparently due to risk of PE they wanted to monitor my urine flow! She was healthy though so nothing else mattered. she weighed 6lb 2 oz... and was born at 00.29am friday morning! Couldnt believe her size... especially how big I was!
> 
> Friday 22nd August
> 
> Transferred to high dependancy unit (HDU) where bp was monitored and urine... they needed yet more bloods which after attempts in my groin they eventually got from my fore arm!! I was still so swollen! I was also strapped to another drip for dehydration ..i think lol...
> Got up to normal warm at 8pm that night.... again waited around all day for this!! My mum, sis, nan and dad finally got to see her!! :) BP came right down 137/81 .. but yet reading was 150/96 once got to normal ward that night :(
> Courtney was so so unsettled through the night... bf not going to plan... topped up with formula! She was very sicky and mucusy! No sleep would most definetly add to my high bp!!
> 
> Saturday 23rd August
> Bp not coming down ... highest reading of 152/105. Waited for doc... not happy for me to go home! Me very tearful... not understanding why not increasing my meds.. which they said they would do!!
> 
> Sunday 24th August
> Bp came down to 120/80 but was still getting high readings! Again not happy for me to go home! Not eating or sleeping properly and Courtney is struggling with feeding! Im sure its making my bp high! They took Courtney through the night so i could sleep... she slept much better but i was still waking at every little movement she made ready for her to cry. My room had 4 beds... the 3 other mummy's went home today :cry:
> 
> Monday 25th August
> Concerned as BP is going up and down... bloods are fine!! But not happy for me to go! :cry:
> However I made the decision that I wanted to be at home...
> ... Ill get more sleep, better food! My meds on time! OH is with me! More relaxed environment and I can feed my baby without loads of differnt ppls opinions! So I discharged myself :)
> 
> Mw came out yesterday and today and BP is much better :) as I knew it would be!! So happy withmy decision! My baby is finally breastfeeding and Im happy :)! I understand there concerns and it would be bad of them to send me home but I know my body!! I wasnt feeling unwell just getting to the point of being depressed!! Crying ALOT!!! Havent cried since been at home :):)
> 
> So thats my story... I knew it was going to be long lol... and even if no one reads it I still have recorded the most important week of my life! I absolutely love being a family and really would not swap it for the world!!
> 
> Thanks to those updating bnb for me... gosh there was alot of you :rofl: arent I greedy lol....or even just keeping me sane with texts and facebook messages.
> hayley, kelly, rae, amy, ema, laura, ann-marie, lisa, and thanks becky for giving me a ring whilst in that hell hole lol!! (sorry if Ive missed anyone)!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> My gorgeous princess!!
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/lufcrule08/CIMG0196.jpg

Heyyy!
Just wanted to say congratulations and your daughter is beautiful. And you arent far from me :) in northants xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Courtney is def one of the cutest babies I've ever seen


----------

